# Killington May 21, 2016



## Conrad (May 21, 2016)

Headed to Killington today for the afternoon. I arrived at 2:15 and was on the slope at 2:30. Skied till 4:45. The ticket was $29. The trail was top to bottom and most of it was in very good shape. Their plan is to open again next weekend. Most of the middle section is in excellent shape. The bottom section has a few narrow spots and less base. The top headwall isn't quite as deep as other sections of the trail, but should be good through next weekend. There still is some stockpile left as well.

It will be interesting if they do some work with the snowcats. If so, then it should still be top to bottom next weekend.


----------



## 180 (May 21, 2016)

Once again the most incredible zipper lines. Top, middle and bottom.


----------



## dlague (May 22, 2016)

Hey have to hand it to all the Killington goers right now.  At least you are taking what you can get!  As far as most incredible zipper lines - well that might be setting the bar to high on that one.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 22, 2016)

dlague said:


> Hey have to hand it to all the Killington goers right now.  At least you are taking what you can get!  As far as most incredible zipper lines - well that might be setting the bar to high on that one.



Really?  Are you able to make that judgement from Colorado? 

I was there today.  The zipper lines were sweet.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (May 22, 2016)

Another great late May day at K! Hard to believe K would be spinning the quad Memorial Day Weekend this year, but it looks almost certain they will. In fact, with more snow, certainly in the middle section of Superstar, than last year.

Once again hooked up with Chuckstah at opening. It looked as though the clouds were rolling in early, but it was a false alarm, the sun shone through thin high clouds the entire morning. Crowds were thin in the AM. After a break we decided to hike to Cascade for what it was worth. A lot of down hiking to ski two sizable swaths of cream cheesy "snow" that remain. We were out numbered by hikers climbing up the trail, two groups of two. Chuck said he saw one other set of tracks, but wasn't sure they weren't his from the day before. Was it worth it? I guess that's debatable, but it was a nice break from the unrelenting bumps on SS. Bringing a pack and some hiking boots would make it a ton easier, them boots weren't made for walkin.

We made one more lap on SS and decided to call it a day, clouds had rolled in in earnest, the crowd had picked up considerably, making the choke points "interesting", and we were both spent.

First skiable patch on Cascade

Second, bottom of the trail

Upper SS in the AM

On my drive home I happened to notice about 30 or so paragliders close to the VT/NY border. I stopped at the parking area on rt 4 to check them out for a few minutes, looks like fun.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 22, 2016)

Conrad said:


> Headed to Killington today for the afternoon. I arrived at 2:15 and was on the slope at 2:30. Skied till 4:45. The ticket was $29. The trail was top to bottom and most of it was in very good shape. Their plan is to open again next weekend. Most of the middle section is in excellent shape. The bottom section has a few narrow spots and less base. The top headwall isn't quite as deep as other sections of the trail, but should be good through next weekend. There still is some stockpile left as well.
> 
> It will be interesting if they do some work with the snowcats. If so, then it should still be top to bottom next weekend.
> 
> ...


Nicely we done did mean 8 am and not 2 for whenever you got k doubt you'll drive that far to ski 2 hours.cornbesd wins most miles again for spring skiing I think.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (May 22, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> Really?  Are you able to make that judgement from Colorado? &#55357;&#56900;
> 
> I was there today.  The zipper lines were sweet.
> 
> ...



I am sure they were sweet but the most incredible?  I have skied there in May and the bumps do get really good.  I get it!


----------



## Not Sure (May 23, 2016)

On my drive home I happened to notice about 30 or so paragliders close to the VT/NY border. I stopped at the parking area on rt 4 to check them out for a few minutes said:
			
		

> Not paragliders but if you want to fly Elmira near you is a very special place for Sailplanes.
> http://www.harrishillsoaring.org/HHSC/Home.html
> 
> They're having a cool event this July ,bringing out the old wood
> ...


----------



## Cornhead (May 23, 2016)

Thanks for the intel, I was aware of the soaring museum, but have never been. I took pics and video of the paragliders, but they're pretty unimpressive being so far away.


----------



## Domeskier (May 23, 2016)

dlague said:


> I am sure they were sweet but the most incredible?  I have skied there in May and the bumps do great reply good.  I get it!



Hard to imagine conditions more conducive to the development of incredible lines - good snow pack, warm temps and talented bumpers from around the east descending on a single open trail.  Wish I had made it up there.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 23, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> Wish I had made it up there.


You & me both. I wanted to go but a couple of friends & even my daughter who said they would go backed out on me. I wasn't going to do the 5hr. drive by myself even though I would've stayed over at least one night. Kudo's to Cornhead for doing the round trip in one day..


----------



## dlague (May 23, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> You & me both. I wanted to go but a couple of friends & even my daughter who said they would go backed out on me. I wasn't going to do the 5hr. drive by myself even though I would've stayed over at least one night. Kudo's to Cornhead for doing the round trip in one day..



Cornhead's awesome!  Hardcore and will take to the end.


----------



## Cornhead (May 23, 2016)

Thanks, it's just where my addictive personality ended up. So far safer than drugs and alcohol. Cheaper? Not so sure on that one. The drive hasn't been too bad. The fog sucked a couple weeks ago. Knowing Brook's awaits me in Oneonta helps psychology on the trip home. Still contemplating visiting my son in CO, maybe some weekend turns at A-basin. I'll let you know if I go Dave, maybe we can hook up for some turns.


----------



## dlague (May 23, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> Thanks, it's just where my addictive personality ended up. So far safer than drugs and alcohol. Cheaper? Not so sure on that one. The drive hasn't been too bad. The fog sucked a couple weeks ago. Knowing Brook's awaits me in Oneonta helps psychology on the trip home. Still contemplating visiting my son in CO, maybe some weekend turns at A-basin. I'll let you know if I go Dave, maybe we can hook up for some turns.



That would be cool!  Still a few weeks left.


----------



## 180 (May 23, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> Hard to imagine conditions more conducive to the development of incredible lines - good snow pack, warm temps and talented bumpers from around the east descending on a single open trail.  Wish I had made it up there.



Yes, incredible spring bump lines.   Divided into 4 sections, top, middle, headwall and bottom.   And 7 weeks of them.  This spring is one for the records.  More snow than last year and the the year before.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 24, 2016)

Looks nice.  Glad to see Killington pushing it, especially during this terrible season.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 24, 2016)

Three of the eight North American ski areas that will be open this Memorial Day weekend are either owned by Powdr or by the Cumming family (owners of Powdr), Killington, Mt. Bachelor & SnowBird.

edit: make that 9 areas open.

Bonus summer skiing on Aspen Mountain this Memorial Day weekend, May 28 - 30 from 9am - 2pm as weather allows. The Silver Queen Gondola will be available for downloading, no skiing to the base, and the Ajax Express lift area will be open for skiing.


----------

